# Conky disappears



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 1, 2010)

I run conky. Everything seems fine. I am on Desktop 1. Go on desktop 2 where I have a window on Fullscreen. Return to desktop 1 and conky is not there  But process is running and my ipager also saw conky's preview. Is not happening always but sometimes yes. Especially when I lost my Internet connection. General conky sometimes have a strange behavior. Something must be wrong on my .conkyrc but I cannot understand what. A little help?
My .conkyrc

```
use_xft yes
xftfont Braciola MS:size=10
override_utf8_locale yes
xftalpha 0.8
update_interval 1.0
total_run_times 0
default_color 009ACD
color1 ffffff
#color1 000000
gap_x 8
gap_y 8
#gap_x 1689
#gap_y 690
no_buffers none
use_spacer yes
#uppercase no
draw_outline no
draw_shades no
cpu_avg_samples 4
net_avg_samples 2
alignment top_right
own_window yes
own_window_type normal
own_window_hints undecorated,below,sticky,skip_taskbar,skip_pager
own_window_transparent yes
draw_borders yes
stippled_borders 6
border_inner_margin 4
border_width 1

TEXT
${color red}HOSTNAME${color1}${hr 1}
${color1}${color}$nodename: ${alignr}${color1}$kernel
${color red}UPTIME/PROCESSES${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Uptime: ${alignr}$color1$uptime
${color}Processes: ${alignr}$color1$running_processes/$processes
${color red}FILESYSTEM${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Filesystem: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_type}
${color red}CPU CORES${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Frequency: $alignr${color1}${freq_g 1}Ghz
${color1}${cpubar}
${color1}${cpugraph 25 ff0000 ff00ff}
${color}Cpu1: ${color1}${cpu cpu0}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/coretemp.sh}
${color}Cpu2: ${color1}${cpu cpu1}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/coretemp2.sh}
${color}Cpu3: ${color1}${cpu cpu2}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/coretemp3.sh}
${color}Cpu4: ${color1}${cpu cpu3}% ${alignr}${color}Temprature: ${color1}${execi 3600 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/coretemp4.sh}
${color red}SWAP/MEMORY${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Memory: ${alignr}${color1}$memperc%
${color1}$membar
${color}Swap: ${alignr}${color1}$swapperc%
${color1}$swapbar
${color red}HDD DATA${color1}${hr 1}
${color}HDD/FS: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /usr}/${fs_size /usr}
${color1}${fs_bar /usr}
${color}HDD/TMPMFS: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /tmp}/${fs_size /tmp}
${color1}${fs_bar /tmp}
${color}HDD1: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /mnt/500}/${fs_size /mnt/500}
${color1}${fs_bar /mnt/500}
${color}HDD2: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /mnt/1000}/${fs_size /mnt/1000}
${color1}${fs_bar /mnt/1000}
${color}1HDD3: ${alignr}${color1}${fs_used /mnt/1500}/${fs_size /mnt/1500}
${color1}${fs_bar /mnt/1500}
${color red}NETWORK${color1}${hr 1}
${color}ISP IP: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 3600 wget -O - http://whatismyip.org/ | tail}
#${color}ISP IP:  $alignr${color1}Site is Down now
${color}Host Ip: ${alignr}${color1}${addr re0}
${downspeedgraph re0 24,110 000000 00ff00} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph re0 24,110 000000 ff0000}$color
${color}Local IP ${alignr}${color1}${addr msk0}
${downspeedgraph msk0 24,110 000000 00ff00} ${alignr}${upspeedgraph msk0 24,110 000000 ff0000}$color
${color red}WEATHER${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Weather: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/weather.sh "EUR|GR|GR007|ATHINAI"}
${color red}GRAPHICS${color1}${hr 1}
${color}Nvidia: Model: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/nvidia.sh}
${color}Nvidia: Version: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/nvidia-version.sh}
${color}Nvidia: Temprature: ${alignr}${color1}${execi 300 /home/emberdaemon/.scripts/nvidia-gpu.sh}C
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2010)

This happens sometimes in dual-screen setups, here too. I took the easy way out and put the 'killall -HUP conky' command under an icon, and click it when it happens.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 1, 2010)

I use fluxbox so I have not icons. I don't know about bash lang and how to create scripts but I could do it right? If I create a file named conkyissue and write "killall -HUP conky" on it, will work?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2010)

Sure. Or map it to a keyboard shortcut like e.g. Ctl-\ or something.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 1, 2010)

"killall -HUP conky" is not exactly working. Trying to recreate conky (I see stripled borders) but in the end is not doing it :OOO


----------



## SIFE (Nov 1, 2010)

I have the some problem of you, Mr DutchDaemon, where to put 'killall -HUP conky'.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a shell command, so you can type it in the shell, put it in a script, assign it to a desktop icon, or add it to a menu. Depends on your window manager and its capabilities.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 2, 2010)

Because for me 
	
	



```
killall -HUP conky
```
 didn't work, I made this:

```
cd /usr/local/bin
sudo ee cissue
killall -9 conky
conky &
```
save and exit 
PS:

```
chmod +x cissue
```


----------

